

Ask HN: What are you hearing while you're coding?  - diegogomes

yep, what's your recent development soundtrack?
======
jonah
From the phrasing of your question, I thought you were asking a different
question. If you'd said "listening to", I'd have assumed your actual question,
but since you said "hearing" instead I took that as an intentional effort to
imply a different question. One of "While you're coding, what is the auditory
portion of your brain processing?" Are you hearing yourself think? Do you hear
the sound of your typing? The people around you talking? Or do are you
concentrating so deeply that you block those out?

------
jonah
Today I listened to Beats Antique's new Album: Elektrafone [1] and Mexicans
With Guns.

[1] <http://beatsantique.com/ba_product/elektrafone-cd/>

------
fatalerrorx3
late 90's early 00's -- nsync, bsb, nelly, eminem, britney spears, mandy moore
-- classic. I used to listen to just about anything...just randomly started
listening to this old stuff recently...nostalgia is a crazy thing. I was about
10 when these groups were popular. Now I mostly listen to 90s rock and classic
rock, and some newer bands like Shinedown

------
mikro
I've been listening to the soundtracks of shows and movies remotely related to
coding. e.g Tron and Battlestar Galactica.

------
diegogomes
I'm listening to Faith No More right now.

------
aheilbut
That CPU fan is really loud.

